# Hedgehogs in the News



## itbrti (Dec 4, 2010)

Saw this article in the paper about hedgehogs, thought you might like a read.


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

That's a nice article! Thankyou for posting!


----------



## firephoenixla (Sep 13, 2010)

cute article


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

'nature's tank'! How cute. Thanks for sharing the article.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

It's true though that they have way more personality than you could imagine. Herc is a little character!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

My boyfriend's grandma had cut that article for me a couple of weeks ago. Very cute. I love the picture.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

What paper was this in?
I think Standing Bear (the man pictured) is one of the representatives for HWS or another organization, also.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

It was on the Sunday Republican, December 12th.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

The pictures were originally published in one of the local Colorado newspapers, for the 2009 CO hedgehog show. The first picture is of me holding Inky.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

susanaproenca said:


> It was on the Sunday Republican, December 12th.


Thanks I'll check it out. 

That's a great picture LG!


----------



## itbrti (Dec 4, 2010)

tie-dye hedgie said:


> What paper was this in?


Press of Atlantic City, on Jan. 2nd.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

itbrti said:


> tie-dye hedgie said:
> 
> 
> > What paper was this in?
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Needlenose (Sep 17, 2010)

LOL my dad cut that out of the paper and mailed it to me. Not sure where he was reading it. :shock:


----------



## starby (Apr 25, 2010)

That's awesome! Thanks for sharing!


----------

